# Cost of living in Abruzzo



## vintage

If anyone is interested in cost of living estimates check out this link. I think it is accurate.
Bill



Living Costs in Abruzzo, Italy | Country Budgets


----------



## sheilamarsco

*cost of living abruzzo*

interesting to read this link mostly it seems to be accurate but i guess it depends as you say on the number of people in the property and the season. my telephone bill plus charge for the internet every two months is approximately 120 euros also the charge for cable tv is higher i pay about 50 euros a month most notable difference is in the gas i pay every two months and it averages 120 euros






vintage said:


> If anyone is interested in cost of living estimates check out this link. I think it is accurate.
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> Living Costs in Abruzzo, Italy | Country Budgets


----------



## vintage

sheilamarsco said:


> interesting to read this link mostly it seems to be accurate but i guess it depends as you say on the number of people in the property and the season. my telephone bill plus charge for the internet every two months is approximately 120 euros also the charge for cable tv is higher i pay about 50 euros a month most notable difference is in the gas i pay every two months and it averages 120 euros


Yes the number of people would be a big factor on this. Also this doesn't account for things like health insurance and other expenses that would be specific to someone.
Bill


----------

